# The Priory Hospital, Birmingham - Part 12



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home girls xxx

Lots of love and luck to you all   Especially Jo


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just back from a couple of days away in the cotswolds.

Hope....fantastic news, a miracle indeed! How lovely to have all the nurses squeezed in looking at your bubba as well! You are our inspiration!

Rachel..hope your achilles is feeling better. Glad you have a nice GP....I go and have a chat with mine every so often and she's very supportive...although not as nice as lovely Sharon I'm sure!

Jo, hope you are OK...thinking of you.Everything crossedXXXXXXXXX

Em, hope your jabs are going OK. It must be your sister's big day coming up soon, I've completey lost track.

Jodie, glad Mr B filled you with confidence. I'm sure your next appointment will come round soon, and in the meantime your PCOS is being addressed so that must be a good thing. I have PCO and had OHSS last year with another clinic, but the Priory monitored me really well and I had no adverse effects and 11 eggs, so you'll be in good hands.

Got our phone call from Mel the embryologist during lunch with my Mum! 6 of our nine surivived the thaw, although they have all lost a cell or two...apparently this is nothing much to worry about. Transfer probably tomorrow. Having a negative day today though, not sure why, just want all this to be over, but you all know that I know 

Isobel
XXX


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girlies,
Hope- fantastic news!! well done! waiting to hear your next scan...
Isobel- glad to hear you had a nice time, where have you been in the cotswold? I live in the cotswold, near Broadway. thank you for the compliment, ofcourse I am a nice GP...
I saw a lady today who just found out they have mf problem and hubbby is refusing to hear about IVF. I told her to give hime some space, he may come round in time.
GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! I WILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU, I HOPE YOU GET LOVELY EMBIES!!
Em- hope you have a nice day and a dry one.
Rachel- I hope you're well. fingers cross for Sunny Spain, the villa sound fab.
Jodie- glad you found Mr B nice. I too have pco and I was ( and now again) on metformin. The side effects are quite horrific, but it does get better. That is why he is starting you on a low dose. the metformin helps reduce adrogens in pco in order to have a  better reponse. I fyou have too much side effects you can start with 500mg instead and increase very slowly.
Jo- How are you coping, not long now.   
sending you    

hi to everyone else,
love
Sharon


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi again peeps,

Em, I am feeling a bit better now especially as BB is on! Hope af comes on time for you and you can get going on the oestrogen.

Sharon, we stayed in Chipping Camden, were supposed to go walking but the weather was rubbish so we just stayed holed up in our posh hotel room watching DVDs. Just lovely. Broadway is lovely too, we were there earlier in the summer.Thanks for the thoughts for tomorrow, just hope the embies are doing their thing over there in the Priory incubator!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck for today Isobel   I hope all goes well. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Not brilliant news for us. The only embies to divide were the ones which were 4 cells when they were frozen (on day3). They were five and six cells this morning and by the time I'd composed myself ready for the transfer they'd divided again to 7 and 8 cells!! Just feel we started off with 11 fertilised eggs and we're going to end up with nothing.

Anyway, never say never those embies may suprise us!

Just glad we have our back plan, have an appointment at ARGC on 25th August.

Hope you are all having a good weekend despite the dismal weather.

Jo, I am especially thinking of you.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Em, you are right.

I think I'm sad because today was the edd of our ectopic pg and I really wanted to pg again before that came around.  

However, am determined to stay strong!

Isobel
X


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi All

Thanks all for your mssgs of support.  I am testing tomorrow, but not feeling too hopeful. DH and I are not getting on too well because he thinks I've given up.  It's not quite how it is, but I just feel pretty down. I will let you know how it goes.  Just in case any of you are interested in Assisted Hatching .... The Priory kept the 3 spare embies we had going to see if they would get to blast stage before freezing.  Only 1 got there and then appeared to die because it couldn't get out of the shell (I think Melanie used much more technical language to the DH.. but that's how he interpreted it!).  Melanie said this confirmed her thoughts that Hatching was the right thing to do.  

Isobel .... am thinking of you.  It's so hard I know to stay strong.

Hope ... I blubbed myself when I read your post.  Well done, and keep us posted.

Rachel ... thanks for the txts.... hope your OK.

Emma .... How are you?

Hi to Sharon & Jodie.

Jo


----------



## sally77 (May 14, 2005)

Hello All

Sorry haven't been around -have been down to London twice working this week

Wanted to say best or luck to Isobel and Jo.

Isobel-that's good news that your embryos have divided today, I know you must feel down with number going down, hang in there.  You never know look at Hope2.

Jo -Good luck with your test.  I have been signing on and reading all your posts. Thing with DH is perfectly normal.  Everyone is at different stages at different times.  It is so so stressful.  You have done so well with the treatment and stayed so positive and composed.
Are you going to Priory for the test?  Big hugs.  Oh I was interested in your other embies, we tried last year to grow 4 of ours on last year, no luck.  But you did well to get one to the end.  Your hatching might have worked.

We are off to have dinner with friends and are staying over and drinking wine. Tomorrow am off to parents to have a BQ and more wine..maybe.  I am now trying to be positive and get my life on track and there is a life out there to be had.  The IVF thing makes you focus on the one thing and sadly I have been getting everything out of proportion.

Has anyone got any pets my cat has been really naughty and wont stop scratching my furniture to pieces.  He has a post etc..He was a rescue one have had him 2.5 years and he did ruin my partners kitchen when we lived in London but has been up here since January.  Sorry for rambling. 
Off to have some fun..

Lots of love 
Sally77 xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Jo- good luck for today!!! I hope for good news.
Isobel- great news about your embies. I think it's great they have thawed well and devided.
Try and stay positive!

Hi to everyone else,
Sharon


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Jo...wishing you all the best for today. I have everything crossed for a lovely  

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls  

Jo - I have everything crossed for you sweetheart xx

Isobel - Here's hoping those embies DO surprise you! Good luck xx

Em - Hows the D/R going? Just a week and you can dress up in your posh frock! I bet you're excited! xx

Sharon - How nice living near Broadway. It's such a pretty place. I love wandering round there. Hope you're ok xx

Sally - Have a glass or 2 for me aswell! Good for you, sometimes this IF takes over and we forget that we actually have a life beyond it don't we!  I hope you have enjoyed your weekend xx

Lots of love to everyone  

I had a great day yesterday! We didn't get to Weston Super Mare but spent the WHOLE day shopping in Redditch!! We were so tired by 5! Our feet were killing us!!! After a cup of tea we went and got 2 bottle sof wine and a curry! It was so lovely. We watched 'How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days!' as I hadn't seen it. Was my sis's 10th or so time of watching!   Had a bit of a heavy head this morning but feel fien now. Her B/F went to the Freedom Festival at Long Marston airfield. They went at 1pm yesterday and came back at 8am this morning!! What a long time! I have spent this morning mowing, cleaning digging etc etc!!! My 2 nans and my sis are coming to dinner today as my mom and dad are away so better go and get cooking!! 

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Jo, just popped in to see if any news from you, been keeping everything crossed.

Hi Sally, lovely to hear from you.Hope your weekend was fun, you are so right sometimes we need some space away from all this madness and to feel normal (ish!!!). We don't have any pets anymore as ours was fostered while we went away to Oz for a year, and then we didn't have the heart to take him back when we got home. I still miss him tonnes!

Rachel, your weekend sounded lovely too. I've never been shopping in Redditch, but the shops must be fab if you spent all day there!

Sher/Em thanks for your positive vibes, am feeling better today, just trying to be really laid back about it all!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry no personals.  We got another BFN yesterday, so not feeling too good.  Thankfully did the test at home and DH rang the Priory today.  Not sure what we are going to do, but at the moment I feel like it's the end of the road.

Jo


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Jo so sorry to hear that. It is just so hard and and so overwhelmingly disappointing.

Good for you and dh for doing the test at home, a very good idea I think.

One way or the other I'm sure this isn't the end of the road for you and your dreams.

Lots of love

Isobel
XX


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Jo,

I'm so upset to hear your news - totally gutted for you. Really hope and pray you have the strength to carry on.  
Lots and lots of love & hugs.
Hope
xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Jo 

Sending huge huge hugs and lots of love. Take some time out and things may seem a little clearer for you both. I am praying that you get your dream oneday  

Shout if you need anything.

All my love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Jo
I am so sorry to hear of your heartbreaking bfn I am sending you a big cyber hug and will light a candle of healing for you tonight. Big Love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Jo,
I am so so sorry, these treatment are so difficult and heart breaking.
lots of love,
Sharon


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Em, just wanted to say have a really great time at the wedding on saturday. I start my last set of nights tonight so may not get another chance to post.

I hope it all goes smoothly and you look fantastic in your dress!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls  

Jo - Hope you're ok. Been thinking of you lots     Take care xxxx

Emma - Have a lovely day at the wedding tomorrow   I would have liked to come and see you in your posh frock but I am going to a wedding myself! I hope its not too hard for you xxx

Isobel - Hows the 2ww? Hope you're still sane! Take it easy on those nights  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi all,

Rachel, hope all is progressing well with you plans for the spanish trip.I shall be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed that this is your time.

Jo, have been thinking about you. Hope you can see a way forward soon, but it's so hard after a BFN.

Emma, hope the injections are going OK, and make sure you have some bubbles at the wedding, won't do any harm I'm sure!

Hi to Sharon and Jodie  as well.

I am OK, but really not thinking about this tww. Don't have much hope for the sluggish embies, but am happy to be proved wrong. Am going to push back my test til friday as I feel that 12 days post transfer is too early to stop HRT just in case.

Love to all

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi All

Thank you all for your messages of support.  I appreciate them.  I'm feeling better.  A hard week at work where there are lots of changes going on for me is taking my mind off things.  

Isobel ... good luck on the 2ww.  I have everything crossed for you.  Perhaps when I feel better I could ask you a few questions about FET transfers.

Emma .... Enjoy the wedding.  Hope you have good weather!

Rachel ... Hi .. enjoy your wedding too.  I see it's only 3 weeks until you go to Spain. Got my fingers crossed ready.

Hi to Jodie and Sher.

Jo


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi girls

My nights have been manic, but keeping me occupied. Poorly babies everywhere.....

Em I was thinking about you yesterday and hope you had an enjoyable day.Look forward to hearing how it has gone.

Jo, great to hear from you.Glad to hear you're feeling better. I know what you mean about work helping take your mind off things, sometimes it's just what you need. When you are ready fire away with the FET questions, I have now done 4.......

Hope the rest of you ar enjoying the good weather. I managed to water my plants and sit in the garden for a bit this evening before leaving for work which was lovely.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Vic,

Welcome to the board. We have a similar diagnosis, my husband has azoospermia. We were living in Australia last year and he had his SSR there. Luckily his problem was obstructive (a blockage to the sperm getting out rather than a lack of production)and we got lots of sperm to freeze. We transferred it back here when we came home, and have undergone ICSI at the Priory.

Whatever the outcome of your dh's op you should be able to get going pretty quickly. After you have  seen the consultant you need a "pre treatment appointment" with the nurses, and then you can get going. Everyone at the Priory is lovely and very supportive.

Wishing you all the very best and keep us posted with your progress!

Love to everyone else, Em great to hear the day was so fantastic!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Isobel,
just checking to see how you are, when are you testing? Is it friday?
sending you lots of    vibes, really hoping this is the one!!
GOOD LUCK!!

Vic, welcome and good luck with your first appointment. As Isobel said you can start after an appointment with the nurses.

Emma, How are you, are you d/r now?

Hope, not long till your second scan. How are feeling?

Jo- hope you are feeling better.

Rachel, not long till Spain, when are you going?

Hello to everyone else, it has gone really quiet.
we are off to Lake Garda on saturday for a week, yipee
I have an appointment with Mr Afnan in 2 weeks, so we'll see when we can start a FET. We decided with all the heartache we've been through, it will be a shame to waist these lovely embies.

love to you all,
Sharon


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Sher...I am putting off testing til friday. Have just finished my last run on nights for (hopefully) a very very long time! Have a great time on your italian trip. I'm sure Mr Afnan will do his very best for you with the FET, very brave of you I think, but as you say you've got to give those embies a chance to do their thing.

hope everyone else is OK.

Isobel
XX


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Isobel

just a quikkie to say good luck for testing tomorrow.  I have everything crossed!

Hi to all others

Jo


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Isobel - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.  Fingers & toes crossed for you.   

Em - Hope you're feeling ok.  Not long now until ET - really hope its 3rd time lucky! x

Rachel - How are you & when are you off to Spain?

Jo - How are you - so glad you're feeling a bit better.

Sher - Have a wonderful time in Lake Garda - we adore Italy.

Vic - Hope you don't have to wait too long for your tx - they're a nice bunch at the Priory.

Well, its so far so good for me - still early days though, but I'm taking every day as it comes. Had my 2nd scan and little pickle is 2cm - its all so strange but amazing.

Lots of love
Hope
xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

girls,
Isobel- GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!!!

Hope- how exciting for you, do you have a 3rd scan at the priory? I had two scans before they sent me to 
my GP, 7,9 weeks. I have organised a nuchal fold scan at MUMS in sullihul. Are you going to have one?

Emma- good luck for ET. I have a few questions for you. I had a bad experience with my last 3 FET in Oxford as they completely messed it up and had to abandon 2 of them because my lining wasn't responding. I was on 4 HRT which I now understand is not a lot. How long have you been taking them and how many? How often do they need to scan you? I am also taking metformin now following the suggestion of my gynaecologist in Cheltenham.

Hi to everone else,

Sharon


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thanks for your good wishes...sadly we have another BFN.  To be honest I am not that suprised as the embies did not cope well with the defrost. Did all my crying two weeks ago before the transfer, as none of the thawed 8 cell embryos had divided again. Had some spotting last weekend which mght have been some implantation happening but wasn't meant to be I guess. We have an appointment at ARGC the week after next and I think that is where we are going to have treatment next time. Really want to try a blastocyst transfer,rather than freezing,and possibly investigate the immunological side of things.

Sher, I had trouble with lining thickness in Australia, but OK with Priory. I went straight onto the three times a day tablets in view of that.

Vic, will be great to hear how you get on. I hope that the SSR goes well, but it sounds to me as if you are a very positive person and you will acheive your dream one way or the other.

Em, good luck for the scan and hope your lining thickens up nicely. Fingers and everything crossedXXXXXX

Jo, how are you doing? Is work still very busy? I've been thinking of you.

Hope, great to hear that all is progressing well...your bubba gives us all hope!

Rachel...how are you?

Isobel
XXX


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Dear Isobel,
I am so so sorry for you. You sound so positive and I am sure your dream will come true!
Best of luck at ARGC.
lots of love,
Sharon


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls
I am sorry that I haven't posted for a while - I am not sure where the time has gone!

Isobel - I am so sorry hun (big cyberhug) it must be so devastating for you, remember we are all here if you need to talk, cry, shout etc - big love xxx

Jo - How are you getting on now, I am still thinking of you.

Emma - Fingers crossed for your ET coming up soon, I really hope your dream comes true.

Sher - Lake Garda, I am so jealous!! I really hope you enjoy your break, amazing food, views and vino - heaven!

Rachel - Glad to hear your wedding went well, we are off to our neighbours wedding tonight which will be nice - haven't been to one since ours which was two years ago!

Vic - Good luck with the Priory, I had my first meeting recently with my consultant (Mr Bagdadi) and I found everyone really nice, we are due to have our counselling session on Tuesday so provided my af doesn't arrive before we should start first drugs next cycle...so it all does start quick (Dependant on AF and mother nature).

Hope - I am so pleased your are well, its your success that keeps the rest of us going!

I have to go to the Priory tomorrow for another scan (joy) he wants to check on what my ovaries are like (PCOS) and see if he can see any endo which he thought I might also have? We also have our counselling on Tuesday so are ready to get the ball rolling soon. 

DH and I have had a few issues lately as he hasn't been 100% and has been very grumpy and snappy which has been hard to live and work with (we are together 24/7), but he seems better the past two days...I guess it just effects us all in different ways. I am now on 2 x 850mg metformin which is knocking me about, and making me extra sensitive.....not the happiest home at the moment!

I hope you are all well, Isobel & Jo I am thinking of you both lots and pray that one day soon your dreams will come true xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

Message from RACHEL 

Rachel has asked me to let you all know that she is away at the moment - she forgot to tell you !- that's why she hasn't replied to your posts

she said she was thinking of you all especially Isobel 

she is able to read your posts via her mobile phone but not able to post !

Love Mini xx


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Isobel, I'm so so sorry - its all so very difficult and heartbreaking.  I really wish you so much luck with tx at ARGC.  We have looked into treatment there and its got the best results in the country with very close monitoring.  I know of two girls who have moved to ARGC from the Priory and are now pg.  Keep in touch & pray your dreams come true soon.

Lots of love
Hope
xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks girls.....Rachel you must have a very flash phone I am very impressed!! Hope you are enjoying your break.

Hope, I will definitely keep in touch.Thanks for your words of encouragement. I just feel that we have good eggs, good sperm, good embies but still no joy. Maybe we just need to persevere but will feel better maximising our chances. I will miss everyone at the Priory tonnes though. Claire was so sweet today.

Emma, I sooo hope that this is your time. I won't be going anywhere for a bit so look forward to hearing how you get on.

Jodie sorry to hear things have been a bit strained between you and dh....I'm sure we all go through times like that every so often.Hope you manage to do something nice together this weekend.

Sharon, thanks for your message.I do believe 100% that we will get there.....just hope it's not too far away.

We are off to look at a possible new house tomorrow, well actually a new build. not ready til March 2006 but something nice to think about rather than all the treatment.

Isobel
XXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi all. Mobile is letting me post today! Thank you mini for posting for me. I am thinking of you Isobel x x                    Just waiting for af so i can have a day 3 oestradil blood test. Thought i may have to have it here but its looking as though i will be home now! Love to everyone. Rachel x x (cant do smileys on my mobile!) ;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all OK? 
Isobel your positive attitude is a real inspiration!
Rachel I hope you are having a nice holiday!
Big hello to everyone else!
Well I had my scan at the priory on Saturday the unfortunate thing was my period arrived the night before, however Mr Bagdadi said it didn't matter (how embarrassing!)but he was great, and confirmed we would start injections later this cycle.

We have our conselling/talk with the nurses tomorrow then its all systems go - what this like? I did hear that a friend of a friend was really upset when she had hers and the nurse she saw was horrible - however you guys all say nothing but nice things about them? Please put me out of my misery!

DH and I are better now, he has been really quiet and i think is silently going through lots of negative cycle thoughts - its funny how you go through different emotions at different stages to each other isn't it.

Anyway take care everyone and speak soon xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all OK. I am just about to walk the pouch around the lake as its such a lovely day and going out for a yummy Chinese tonight to celebrate my mom's b'day. I have bought her tickets for the two of us to see Starlight Express which is showing at the hippodrome at the moment - its hard to think of anything for her as she has everything! 

Our meeting with the nurses yesterday went really well, we met with Kate who was lovely and explained everything in detail (like you said Em) not at all scary - so I am not sure what went so wrong for my friends friend. 

We start the injections on the 1st so things really are moving quickly now.

Bye for now Jodie xx


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I've been taking a break and haven't posted for a while. (have also been on mad hen weekend where I had to spend the whole time dressed up as Elvis Presley in the centre of Leeds!  Not really my scene but I had a good laugh!!)

Isobel ... I was so sorry to read about your BFN.  It doesn't get any easier does it.  I hope it all works out at the argc but perhaps you'll keep us in touch with how you are doing?

Jodie - glad your appointment went well.  All the nurses are nice, and you will probaly end up seeing them all and one point or other!  Keep us posted.

Rachel ... how are you.  It can't be long until Spain! Hope to catch up before you go?

Emma ... how is the FET process going?  The HRT tablets sound vile.  Are you able to take anything for hte headaches?

Hope ... good to read your news.Keep us posted.

Hi to all others xx

Jo


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls

Jo, lovely to hear from you...that hen night sounds like a laugh. I always dread things like that but end up having a good time despite my reservations.I am not planning on disappearing just yet...if that's ok with you girls.

Jodie, so glad that your appointment went well, Kate is quite new so they've trained her up quickly! So glad things are moving quickly for you.....hopefully it'll be a BFP for you before you know it.The only way, I have found, to cope with all this is so see the whole process as a course of treatment (like a course of antibiotics) rather than a single go.I'm not positive all the time though...... 

Em, I did feel quite rubbish downregging for the FET, not sure why!Once i got the tablets on baord though I was better. I did get headaches with them in Australia, but not this time. The news is that we are 99% sure we are going to buy a house which is currently just some foundations, will be ready in March. So really exciting and as I won't be working will give me something else to think about rather than blooming ICSI!!!!!! 

Rachel....are you back from bonny scotland yet? Hope all your meds are going OK. Not long till Spain......gosh I have so much crossed for you and your dhXXXXXXXX

Vick, hope you are well. Not long til your SSR now I think if I remember rightly. Nice to have a fellow SSRer on here 

Hello to everyone else, especially Sharon (hope your holiday is fantastic!).

I am sooooo happy as a friend of mine has just seen her heartbeat on a scan at 7w after 9 cycles (one ending in mc). Have a spring in my step just thinking about her and her bubba.

Love to all

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

I am back from my chill time away. Things are mega hectic at the moment in the run up to Ceram. Will try and post longer later or tomorrow  

Love to everyone, especially Isobel  

Rachel xxxx


----------



## sally77 (May 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Haven't posted for a while.  I am so sorry to Isobel -good luck with your appointments at ARGC. They sounded so nice on the phone.  You mentioned a friend doing 9 cycles and getting there. My mum has a friend at work who's sister has had 13 et's and has finally got to 20 weeks!! 

I have been doing research into other clinics and apart from ARGC Nottingham comes highly recommended too, for all the extra work they do in a tx.  I spoke to someone recently who is there and was raving about their work. I really don't know what is in store for us.  I have been reading a new book I picked up called Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. I am looking into giving Chinese Medicine and accupuncture a real go as I haven't really many options as I have been told my eggs are at the end!  I was  going to ask Hope2 how long had you been doing accupuncture before your tx as you mentioned you did lots during your treatment.Did you go to someone who is experienced in infertility. The book strongly suggests that the Chinese way can reverse the kind of aging process which is suggested by Western medicine.  I dont know- I am probably clutching at straws.  I had my 37th birthday last week and it has been such a cut off point now for fertility according to most booksetc.  I so wished I was 30 again.

I am seeing lots of my girlfriends this week who all seem to have 2 kids each. Its the holidays and well you cant really block life out forever anyway. last week I held my friend's 9 month old girl-no tears.  I was so pleased with myself.  Tomorrow I am hopefully going out for the day with my other friend and her 2 children.  Last night I looked at photos of my friend's kids at a fancy dress carnival so gorgeous.  I am not upset at all.  So maybe time is a healer.

Good luck to Emma with your new treatment hope you are not feeling too unwell.  Rachel you have less than 2 weeks to go you must be so excited.  Lots of luck and hope you are managing to chill out.  I hope you are okay Jo.  Its sounds like you are keeping busy with everything.


Good luck to everyone else

Love from sally77


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi priory girls,
Came back yesterday and catching up on what's been happening.
Hi Isobel, glad you are feeling better and sounding so positive. Good luck for the appointment next week at ARGC. You are probably finishing work soon, I am sure it would be really bizarre not to work, especially this line of work with so much physical and emotional strain. 
Your new house sounds great, where is it?
Are you planning to locum or are you having complete break? 
Em- things are progressing very quickly, FET is much quicker and I can understand how you feel. I had terrible migraines when taking the HRT tablets, but I get bad migraine on the pill. 
I am sure your embies will be fine, even if they have to thaw more then 2. good luck for 31/8.
Rachel- things are looking good for you, I hope your donor is a good responder and you get lovely embies and how nice to do it in sunny Spain away from here.
Vic- Well done on making such a difficult decision and I am sure the doc will respect whatever you decided to do, as it is your decision!!
good luck for the IUI, less stressful then IVF.
Sally- I am sure it is really difficult seeing your friends with children, it is so difficult when you want a baby so desperately. 
sending you big    
Jodie- glad things are starting to happen, good luck for your first cycle.
Jo- nice to hear from you. Just imaging you walking around Leeds as Elvis    
Hope- I hope you are well.

We had a wonderful time in sunny Italy, not too warm. The hotel was great, just opened this summer, so still very nice and clean, great rooms, great food and wonderful swimming pools. The boys spend their time in and out of the water and eating pizza and pasta.
The little one has a real spirit and made us laugh all the time, he is trying to copy his big brother.
my older boy is into history now and brought his 'history of the world book' and we had 'Did you know...' every 2 seconds. Now we are all experts on history.
This was also a great opportunity for all of us to relax after all that happened and think what we wanted to do. We agreed it would be a shame not to use the 7 embies we have and that it would be nice it it worked. But if not that's fine too. We had a good chat about it all and I think this has made us stronger,
We are seeing Mr Afnan next wednesday and hopefully start a FET in september.

lots of love to you all,
Sharon


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not posted for a while, but my computer has been down with an awful trojan virus!  Anyway, I'm all sorted now and back on-line.  I've really missed FF!

Em - Hows it going?  Not long now until ET - really hope all goes well  Can't believe how quick it been.xx

Sharon - Italy sounds amazing, you sound so refreshed. So glad you're feeling stronger.  Hope your appt goes well. xx

Sally - I tried acupuncture for my 3rd cycle.  I was recommended a lady called Beverley Law, who specialises in acupuncture for fertility treatement.  She's from Clay Cross, nr Nottingham and works with all the consultants at CARE Nottingham clinic.  I spoke to her to ask for recomendations in the Midlands / Worc area.  She couldn't recommend anyone, but told me the things to ask etc.  She was so lovely - we did consider having treatment with her and would have done if our 3rd cycle failed. On the CARE website, she treats so many women and her success rates are fantastic! Basically, she said it is important they are part of the British Acupuncture Council (check on their website) and that they have dealt with people undergoing fertility treatment.  She also said that in her opinion, she would not recommend Chinese herbs as the affects with the fertility drugs is not well researched.  However, many women have had herbs with no probs, so its up to you.  I didn't go down the herbs route. I found a lady who used to be a midwife and deals mainly with womens problems including fertility, pregnancy etc.  I still go to her now (every 2 months) just to keep my energies aligned.  It all sounds mumbo jumbo to me, but it worked for us so I keep an open mind!  To be honest, I didn't notice much difference, but a lot of people commented that I was emotionally stronger thoughout the 3rd cycle and people expected me to be worse!  I went a month before d/r and then went about every 2 weeks and every week during stimms. I went once during the 2ww and I've been twice since.  It costs £30 per session (£40 for 1st consultation).  I do believe it made a difference - but who knows!  Its worth a try.  If you want to look up Beverley Law she's on the British Acup Council website and her number is 01246 866947.  I left a message on the answerphone explaining my situation and was shocked to have her ring back within 10 mins - she was lovely and totally understood everything we're going through etc.  Good Luck with it all - I definitely think its worth a bash! i'm here if you need anymore info etc xx

Vic - really admire your decision, it must have been hard.  i'm sure Mr Sharif will support your decision.  Good luck with everything.x

Rachel - Sunny spain is so close now - are you excited and nervous?  Fingers and toes crossed for you! Keep us posted. xx

Isobel -  Good luck for your appointment with ARGC - they're the best in the country (by far) so you'll be in very good hands! xx

Jo - the hen night sounds fab - how funny dressing as Elvis, great idea!  I went on a bad taste hen night but the problem was not everyone realised that we weren't being serious!!  Hope you're OK. xx

Jodie - I found all the nurses lovely and really understanding. They made the whole process a lot easier and they were very sensitive and caring.  i'm sure you'll be fine, please don't worry.  Good luck with your treatment. xx

Hi to everyone else - sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

I'm doing fine - still a tad paranoid, but so far so good.  No sickness, but huge sore boobs and constantly starving! Its countdown to 12 weeks and then we'll tell people.  We've decided not to say that we've had IVF.  We'll may say in time, but not yet.

Lots of love
Hope
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone!

What a fantastic day!   We have been to our friends garden party in Blockley, Cotswolds which has been lovely. We have had relatives staying with us all weekend and haven’t been to bed before 2am the past two nights   so think I will have no problems tonight. Dh has beena little star this weekend not drinking more than 2 cans, which I am sure must have been hard when all of the other lads are enjoys loads   bless him.

Interesting that you are all talking about accupunture I was definitely going to have it but when I asked the nurse she said strictly not too as it can stop the treatment sometimes?!......this scared me off  . I had spoken to Nancy Doyle (accupunture) in Bromsgrove and she said she wanted to see me day 13 only and I would then have a few treatments and we might get pregnant before the IVF (why do they all say that!), anyway after what Kate said I haven’t done anything but reading your posts I am tempted what do you think? I have been for reflexology and will do this every two weeks…..more relaxing and pampering, but will do anything to help our chances  . 

Rachel, Tamworth how funny just up the road! We live next door to the Alex hospital in Wirehill, close to the Arrow Valley which is great for some chill time. Maybe we should meet up for a diet coke one day!  I can’t believe its not long until you go to Spain, I am sure the surroundings and being away will help loads!

Vic, I admire you for reaching your decision this is very brave and such a good idea to research other peoples experiences. The doctor will be fine, fingers crossed for you both xx  

Em, good luck with the et its understandable to lose it especially when things happen so fast, sending you positive vibes. Its Starlight express tomorrow night so I will let you know what its like.  

Sharon, hope you are well and your break was just what you needed.  

Nikki, how are you? You haven’t been in here much lately maybe enjoying the weather and having some chill time.  

Jo, hope you are ok and having some pamper time after everything that you have been through lately.  

Sally, I hope you have a great time with your friends, sometime its just what we need to put a smile back on our faces!  

Isobel, how is things going with the house? Its exciting and great to take your mind off things for a while.  

Hope, not long until you can tell everyone – that will be the nice time. Interesting that you are choosing not to tell everyone about the IVF any particular reason for this? Will you find out what sex it is?  

Well its early but after such a mad weekend I am off to bed (sad), speak soon everyone xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
It has been very quiet here.
Emma- how are you doing, not long to go now. how long are you taking the hrt before the first scan?
Have you decided how many embies you are going to thaw?
Isobel- I hope you are feeling better, is your appointment tomorrow? good luck.
Vic- good luck for the DIUI and I am sure the urologist will be very supportive.
Rachel- not long now.

what a c**p day, can't believe it's august. I heard there is heavy rain and mud slides in north Italy, Germany and Switzerland, glad we had our holiday last week.
We went to see Mr Afnan today and he was as usual very nice and pleasant. He advised us to do the FET. He gave us a lot of hope as he said our 7 embies were looking great and advised to thaw not more then 2-3 at a time because they came from a good batch that after all has resulted in pregnancy.
Because of my poor response in previous FET I'm starting with 6 tabl a day for 10 days. As I don't have a cycle I'd be starting d/r without a bleed.
So all that is left now is talking to the embryologist. I am very apprehensive and scared, what if it happens again, a part of me would like to stop now. DH is very keen to try again, but I am not sure he understands how much it affected me.
On a happier note I'm not due in work until next Wednesday and hopefully the weather will improve for my birthday on monday. 38 years young. We are going to a nice pub for lunch with the boys.

Hoping for a better weather,
good luck for ET Emma,

love Sharon


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Sher

It did not realise before about your loss, my BF also had the differcult decision to make at 20 weeks, so incredibly hard  

On a positive note she is 7 weeks pregnant again (top secret) and very scared & sadly not excited, its so sad how that sparkle is lost until after the 20 week check.   I feel that its great she has caught again and it is sooooooo unlikely that it will happen again.

I hope you have a nice birthday xx


----------



## sally77 (May 14, 2005)

Dear All  hope you are all okay.

This is my 3rd attempt at posting as sometimes it just disappears.

Sher -thank you for the bubbles very kind.  Good luck with your next stage.  Have  you anyone close you can confide in apart from DH in those moments.

Hope2-good luck with your 12 week scan. Thanks so much for that info. How long before tx did you start accupuncture out of interest.

JB- I have not said hello to you-good luck with the start of your treatments.

Emma-good luck on the 31 with your FET too.

Rachel -all the best for Spain I hope you get everything you want to happen.

Anyway all quiet here I have been off work on annual break for last 2 weeks. have another week to go and then off to work in London start of September.  We went to Wales last weekend.  The highlight was been taken out in a boat and seeing seals basking in the sun on rocks on the edge of an island.

Hi to everyone else

Love Sally77


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all ok, it seems a bit quite at the moment I guess most people are away.

I have had one of those funny days.....a close friend had a baby girl last night 9lb 14!! And as much as I am chuffed to bits for them, it has hit me that we are the last couple in our group of friends without any children and it can be very hard when life feels like its passing you by and has no purpose  

DH and I are going to the Lake district for the weekend (wedding anniversary) which will be nice I am really looking forward to it.......only 1 week now until we start injections!     xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy Anniversary Jodie and dh









Have a lovely weekend in the Lake District 

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls  

Emma - Did you enjoy TGI's? Yum! Not long now! I have everything crossed for your FET xxxx

Sally - Your weekend in Wales sounds lovely   Enjoy the rest of your holiday from work xxxx

Jo - How are you feeling? xxxx

Vic - Good luck for your appointment next week xxxx

Isobel - How are you? How's it going with ARGC? xxxx

Hope - How are you feeling? xxxx

Girls, I am getting nervous now! Its only 5 days until we fly out to Marbella    I am trying to keep mega busy to take my mind off it all, YEAH RIGHT!!! Like thats going to happen!   My biggest fear is that it will get cancelled due to poor response so keep everything crossed for us girls xx

Have a nice weekend everyone  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR MONDAY SHARON   

Have a lovley lunch with your family

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

Where is everyone?!!! Enjoying the lovely bank holiday sunshine I hope   

We were on the second page again!

Emma - Lots of luck for your transfer. Its on Wed isn't it. I will be running around liek a blue a***d fly so may not get chance to post before then and wanted to post to you before I go. I shall share some of the 2ww with you this time. Are you staying at home for the whole 2ww? GOOD LUCK! 

Sharon - Hope you're enjoying your birthday  

Jodie - Good luck for starting your injections  

I am so excited now! But also scared too! We fly out on Wed afternoon and ec should be on Fri all being well, so keep it all crossed for us! I will try and post while I am away  

Lots of love and   thougts to everyone 

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Big Good Luck to you Rachel    
I REALLY hope that it works for you this time, stay relaxed and I will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Sorry that I have been AWOL! My last week at work was completely manic 12 hr days one after another but I am very pleased to say that I am now a lady of leisure!!!

Rachel, I have been thinking of you lots, it certainly sounds really exciting for you! Look forward to hearing how it all goes and of course will be eargerly awaiting news of your BFP!

Hi Vic, don't worry I am sure you will be able to get straight on with DIUI. I very much doubt your consultant will make any comments about your decision. After all it is a highly personal decision. Good luckXXXXX

Emma, I have been thinking of you lots too, et must be looming, hope the defrost went well and you have plenty to choose from.

Jodie hope you had a nice anniversary, always nice to have those special times together. Totally understand about your friend and baby....lots of mixed feelings are completely normalwe all understand. Big hug XXX

Hi Sally lovely to hear from you, your time in Wales sounds lovely. 

Sher, hope work goes OK tomorrow. Really feel for you, so brave to try again after all your heartache. We are all here for you.How was your pub lunch?

Hope glad to hear things are going smoothly for you. Keep us posted!

Jo, hope you are doing OK.

We had our appointment at ARGC last week and it went well, as expected they suggested I have all the "immune" tests done, as our problem seems to lie in getting embies to implant. So I am off to London tonight to get the bloods done tomorrow morning. Really glad I won't be working as all the investigations and montioring they do is something else!

Isobel
XX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls 

Thanks for all the good wishes girls   

Jo - Lovely to speak to you the other day. Take care xxx

Isobel - Glad you are a lady of leisure and can concentrate on the treatment. Good luck with it all 

Vic - Good luck for your appointment on Friday 

Em - I shall be thinking of you sweetheart. Good luck  We were at the Priory this morning for the scan and I so wished I was having this treatment there!! It was lovely seeing Jane and she was so interested in what we were doing, I cried afterwards (again!)

Right. Now for the truly ME post!!  My apologies!

It's here!!! The eve before the big day! We fly out to Marbella tomorrow at ten past 4 in the afternoon!   I have had a couple of wobbly moments today  and shed a few tears  but have spent a couple of hours out ont he sun lounger and feeling a little more chilled about it all now.  Thought everything was ruined this morning as I never received an email form Ruth telling me to increase the Progynova on 27th and 30th  As it happens all was well with the scan and the lining was ok  Phew! I increase them tonight and then again on Friday with transfer probably on Monday next week. I will try and pop in to let you know how it's going if not I will text Mini and she will let you know I am sure 

Love to everyone xxxxxxx

'See' you all very soon 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good news Em!!  

Good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hi girls,
Isobel, nice to hear from you. it is nice to be a lady of leisure and best to do it when you are having the cycle in ARGC, much more relaxed then try and juggle work as well.
good luck with all the immune tests.

Rachel- lots and lots of hugs from me and GOOD LUCK for monday, hope you get lovely, wonderful embies. and that you come back with BFP!!!!!

Emma- GOOD LUCK for tomorrow, I hope your embies are looking good.

Vic- as Isobel said it is a very private decision. good luck for the IUI.

Jodie- Happy anniversary, good luck for your treatment.

I had a lovely day at the pub with the boys and some friends. The weather was great.

Love to you all,
Sharon


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Girlie's!

How is everyone? It has been very quiet in here recently. 

Rachel – You will be away now and if you are looking in I hope everything is going well and you get a   very soon!  

Sher – How are you? You are having such a differcult time at the moment the FET sounds very promising but only you can decide if you can go through the rollercoaster again and if its what you really want, I am confident that you will make the right decision very soon.  

Sally - I hope you are well and still enjoying your holiday time.  

Emma - I was thinking of you yesterday and hope everything went well  

Isobel - How are the investigations going? Your poor thing you must feel like a complete guinea pig at the moment. I hope its all done soon and they discover what the problem may have been.  

Hope - How is things going with you and ickle bump? Have you had any funny side effects or odd things happen?   

Vik - Not long now till you find out about the DIUI, very exciting!  

As for us - Well we started our first injection today which was very exciting! Dh wants to do all of the injecting (into tummy) but I am not too sure if he is up to the task as he looked like he was going to pass out!   

I also went to see a clairvoyant today which was amazing, very risky so close to my cycle I know but the call came through as she had had a cancellation so I just kind of felt it was fate! All was very positive and she guessed we were going through IVF straight away!    My nan came through and said not to get disheartened if it didn't happen first time but we would be parents very soon! I know it can be wrong but felt much better and more positive for it  

The doorbell just went and it was a beautiful bouquet of roses and lillies from dh  
  
Best get and do some work now as I haven't really done anything all day! 
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2005)

Happy Anniversary elou & dh


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Great news Em, sorry the transfer was a bit fiddly. Wishing you a very happy anniversary. Our fifth one is next week...can't believe where the time has gone.

Jodie well done for the first jab! It'll all be happening soon for you now I'm sure. Quite exciting to at last get going!!

Rachel, sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you well before you went. Thinking of you tonnes and hope your flashy phone will let you get on line from sunny spain! Major embie vibes coming your way!!!!

Sher, thanks for the good luck wishes. Had my immune bloods done.....17 bottles!!! But the phlebotomist was very slick and not a bruise in sight (so I would hope at that price!)

The ARGC is something else! Quite similar to our Aussie clinic but even more intensive monitoring. I wrote to Mr A and to jance Cuthbert this week to say we were going to London, have mixed feelings really as everyone at the Priory was so nice but as you say the figures speak for themselves and after 5 transfers (and 5 twws!!) in 13 months I am growing weary of it all........

Love to everyone else as well, am in a rush as we are off to Venice for the wknd for our anniversary thought we would treat ourselves during the last month that we have 2 salaries coming in!

Isobel
XX


----------



## sally77 (May 14, 2005)

Hi all

Hi Isobel-good for you for going to the ARGC I am very interested in what they do there and also I can easily stay with DH' s mum if i ever did go there. You are so right about the figures though- its over double success rates compared to everywhere else. I feel as you do so many cycles etc. I agree with you about Priory they were so nice etc. Good for you for giving up work for a while at least. I hope you have a really good break in Venice.

Emma-good luck in your wait.  Sorry your et was horrid.  I dont blame you for keeping off here as well.  They are selling off all the Ally Mcbeal's off for £2.50 in the Works, you could wade through those-maybe not your thing but just a thought. I can recommend Faulty Towers for cheering up.  I watched each episode at least 3 times during last year's 3 waits.  I think laughing your head off can only be good.

Please skip if this section is boring but-We have an appointment at B'ham Womens in 2 weeks time to see if I can have a go on NHS -as rules have changed and GP has said you can now have treatment up to age of 40.  About 2001 I asked about IVF at womens but they said to wait(try naturally)- I waited like they told me and then when I went back they said it would be 2.5.years wait and I would be too old  to treat at 37.5! Probably now they will tell me its still 2.5 year waitetc. But my friend who lives only couple of miles away in Solihull has had 2 ICSI on NHS more or less straight away- seems so unfair that it's so inconsistent.  I have been ringing round adoption agencies.  You might all think gosh she's a giver upper but I don't know if can face another try again anyway.  I was determined and so hopeful for the last year but the hospitals never tell you about the 75% who dont get there do they. I did only seem to only hear about the one's who get there first go at work etc.  Please dont think I  am down I am just being realistic and practical in deciding a way forward.  Anyway its just food for thought. Hope you dont mind me saying all this.

Sorry etc-off to see footie now.

Hello to everyone else-good luck with those injections Jodie-they're really easy honestly.Hi to Sher.

Lots of Love Sal


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello Girls,
Rachel- I hope you had ET today and got some lovely embies on board. all fingers and toes crossed for you.
Emma- how are you surviving the 2ww?    when are you testing? lots of good energy coming your way   
Isobel- How are you? nice to have time off and relax. how are the tests?
How was Venice? We were not far from Venice, but decided against going. It's not a good idea to go when it's hot and with 2 moaning children. I'm sure you had a lovely time cuddling with dh    
Hope- how are you? how is the pregnancy progressing?
Vic- great you can start IUI very soon. I had 4 IUI with my first son, but I think it has change since then, so can't help you. I am sure the iui thread can help.
Sal- I think it's good to consider all options and have you eyes open in case it doesn't work. It is also very brave. I do hope you won't need it.
The NHS is so unfair!!!    It is so frustrating when you hear stories like that and you can't do anything about it.
Jodie- how are the injections? you dh sounds lovely.

I called the priory today and spoke to a lovely embryologist, we have 7 really good embies, 2x 7 cells, 2x 6 cells, 1x4 cells and 2x 2 cells.
She said they will thaw the 7 cells first and leave them to divide a day before ET.
As I don't have a cycle, I am going tomorrow for a scan to see the lining and I can then start d/r straight away. I didn't think it will happen so quickly.   
I am ready though to start, and looking forward to it. I am very cool about it and if it doesn't work then it wasn't meant to be.
My 7 year old started year 3 today and it was very emotional. He goes to a very small village school that has 2 classes. He is with the big boys now and has a new teacher. His previous teacher came to him this morning, hugged him and told him not to be afraid, that everything will be fine and she is here if he needs her.
Isn't she lovely...
I think I was more emotional then him, I almost cried.

love to everyone I forgot,
Sharon


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Priory buddies 

We are back at home with 2 lovely embies on board!   One was an 8 cell and the other had started to compact! Wow! I have never had anything more than a fragmented 5 cell with my own eggs so as you can imagine we are slightly chuffed! We also have 6 Kellogs (as dh calls them!) so even better news! 

I am very tired at the mo so will catch up more when I can  

Just one thing! 

I hope the 2ww isn't too tiresome for you Emma! GOOD LUCK  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Rachel, absolutely fantastic news! You must be thrilled and so excited. Compacting 8 cells are very very good.......(our pg was the result of one!)How long til the dreaded test day? Great news about the kellogs (Dh has gsoh i reckon!).

Em, I've been thinking of you lots. I have evrything crossed that this will be a lovely juicy BFP for you.

Sharon, what a lovely teacher your DS has. Sounds like the FET has taken you by suprise a bit, maybe that is the best way..

Vic, great to hear that you are moving towards your DIUI. I had an HSG a few years a go before we knew about dh and it was absolutely fine. My top tip is to take a couple of neurofen an hour or so before.

Vic, sorry about all the mixed messages about the NHS treatment. I certainly don't think you are a quitter for thinking about adoption. I am a secret lurker on that section of FF from time to time myself, so you are not alone.Sometimes all this treatment just gets a bit much and I think it's a positive thing to consider alternatives.

Well Venice was wonderful, we both felt so relaxed. Lots of long lazy wine fuelled lunches. The city is stunning I can highly recommend a visit.. Now I am waiting for af to come early next week so I can start my monitored cycle with ARGC. All go!

Love to you all

Isobel
XX


----------



## Hope2 (Feb 22, 2005)

hi girls,

Rachel - fantastic news about your lovely embies on board.  How exciting - loads and loads of luck for you!   Was the weather lovely for you? xx

Em - how are you bearing up on your 2WW - fingers & toes crossed for you. Good luck hon. xx  

Sher - Your embies sound fab. The Priory don't mess around do they - glad your starting your FET cycle very soon.  Hope your son is settling down in his new class with the big boys - bless him.  Sounds like a lovely school. xx

Vic - good luck with your IUI.  Although I haven't seen her, Astrid is supposed to be lovely and really constructive.  Hope everything goes well for you. xx

Sally  - I too find the NHS system so unfair.  A friend of mine in Derbyshire knows somone who gets 3 attempts of IVF and her hubby already has a child.  She would be refused if she live in the B'ham.  Postcode lottery!  Anyway, hope you're ok with whatever decision you make.  You have to do whats right for you, so all the best with whatever road you take.  IF is so hard. xx

Isobel, Sounds like the ARGC are really thorough.  All the very best with your treatment.  Hope you had an amazing time in Venice. xx

Jodie - you dh sounds lovely - what a sweetie!  Hope your injections are going well.  Good luck with everything. xx

Everything is going okay with me - I've had the 12wk scan and saw baby doing backflips but I couldn't feel anything. Its all very surreal but lovely. We've decided to decline the Downs test as its just a probability test and you only get a definite result from an amnio (which we wouldn't have), so we've decided not to bother. Its all good so far so fingers crossed everything will be okay.

I'm sending you all positive vibes for your cycles!    

By the way - what the heck are the bubbles??

lots of love
Hope
xxx


----------



## omnad (Oct 4, 2004)

Rachel- wonderful news on your embies, sounds really really good. fingers and toes crossed this is the one and the kelloges are his siblings.
Isobel- how exciting, ARGC sounds something else, good luck.
Emma- How are you? lots of luck for this week.
Hope- lovely to hear from you, glad the 12w scan went well. It is so difficult to decide what to do, we did the nuchal scan and amnio which gave us good results, so it's not a cut and clear picture. We haven't done any tests with my oldest son, as we were living in Holland at the time and they hardly do any scans and tests. Do you want to know the sex?
Jodie- how are the d/r?
Ho to jo, how are you?

I had my scan on tuesday and to my surprise I have quite a thick lining, which Jane thought was a good sign as it showes that something is happening to my lining although I don't have a cycle.
So I started the buserelin yesterday and it stil gives me an awful rash.
I went with my son to his swimming lesson yesterday and could hardly restrain my 2 year old not to take his clothes off and jump into the water, while screaming 'I want to go in swimming pool'.   
It wasn't that funny at the time.

love Sharon


----------



## Salties (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Haven't been around for a while, so I've been doing some catching up.

Emma ... Good luck on the 2ww, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Rachel ... I am following your progress with interest. .. good to chat the other week.  I have everything crossed for you to.

Isobel .. how do they do these imunity tests?  is it just lots of blood tests?  all those bottles.  I felt faint just reading your post.

Hi Sher ... good to see you back again.

Hi Hope ... great to read your news.  I can't beleive it's 12 weeks already!

Sally ... Hi how are you.  I'm not sure where we stand with NHS either.  we were on the NHS list for Nottingham.  but I think you get taken off if you have had 3 failed cycles ?  I think all the NHS trusts vary.  It seems a real lottery?

Hi to Jodie & Vic .... hope you both ok.

I'm still not sure what we are going to do.  The DH is keen on doing a FET transfer with the frosties, but I've yet to be convinced it's worth the effort and heartache.  I just don't think it will work for us.

Catch up with you all soon.

Jo


----------



## night nurse (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello everyone

Long time no post   Just popped in to to wish rachel good luck on the 2ww.  Sounds like you have really good embies this time and to get frosties too whats your secret?

Bye for Now

NN xx


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Time for a new home. This way ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36499.0


----------

